# Το Χόμπιτ



## CaptainPicard (Jan 12, 2011)

Διαβάζω στα αγγλικά το _The Hobbit_ του Τζ. Ρ. Ρ. Τόλκιν και με έχει μαγέψει! Λόγω... επαγγελματικής διαστροφής, ψάχνω για μεταφράσεις αυτού του βιβλίου στα ελληνικά και μέχρι στιγμής έχω εντοπίσει δύο: 

_Ο Χόμπιτ Ή μέχρι εκεί και πάλι πίσω _, μετάφραση του Θωμά Μαστακούρη, εκδόσεις Αίολος, 2000
_Χόμπιτ_, μετάφραση των Α. Γαβριηλίδη και Χ. Δεληγιάννη, εκδόσεις Κέδρος, 2001

Τι γνώμη έχετε για τις παραπάνω μεταφράσεις; Υπάρχουν άλλες μεταφράσεις του _The Hobbit_ στα ελληνικά;


----------



## Marinos (Jan 12, 2011)

Αυτή που έχω διαβάσει ήταν του Κέδρου, πάνε είκοσι-εικοσιπέντε χρόνια τώρα (πρέπει να πρόκειται για επανέκδοση, δεν ξέρω αν έχουν γίνει αλλαγές στη μετάφραση). Μ' άρεσε, ήμουν και πιτσιρίκος.
Αμέσως μόλις το διάβασα άρχισαν να μεταφράζονται οι τρεις τόμοι του Άρχοντα των Δαχτυλιδιών, και θυμάμαι που περιμέναμε (οικογενειακώς) πώς και πώς τον επόμενο (ένας τον χρόνο; θα σας γελάσω).


----------



## CaptainPicard (Jan 12, 2011)

Όντως, είναι επανέκδοση. Η πρώτη έκδοση (απ'τις εκδ. Κέδρος δηλαδή) ήταν το 1978 γραμμένη στο πολυτονικό σύστημα! Πιστεύω θα γίνουν κι άλλες μεταφράσεις του _The Hobbit_ στα ελληνικά τα επόμενα δύο χρόνια, γιατί αναμένεται να κυκλοφορήσει και η ομώνυμη ταινία από τον Πήτερ Τζάκσον, μέσα στο 2011 ή το 2012...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 12, 2011)

Τι μου θύμισες τώρα... το Χόμπιτ και το Άρχοντας των Δαχτυλιδιών ήταν η αιτία που έγινα μεταφράστρια.

Όταν ήμουν 10 χρονών πέρασα ιλαρά πολύ βαριά, με 40 πυρετό. Η αδελφή μου καθόταν δίπλα στο κρεβάτι και για να με διασκεδάσει μου διάβαζε το Χόμπιτ και τα άλλα, μεταφράζοντας από τα αγγλικά επιτόπου (δεν υπήρχε μετάφραση βέβαια τότε). Μέσα στη ζάλη του πυρετού, όλος εκείνος ο μαγικός κόσμος με γοήτευσε, και αποφάσισα μόλις γίνω καλά να το μεταφράσω. Πράγματι το επιχείρησα, χειρόγραφα σε ένα σχολικό τετράδιο, αλλά δεν κατάφερα να προχωρήσω πολύ... Σε ένα ξεκαθάρισμα αργότερα πέταξα το τετράδιο - το έχω μετανιώσει από τότε, θα ήταν ωραίο ενθύμιο, αλλά είναι αργά πια.

Δεν έχω διαβάσει καμμία μετάφραση έργων του Τόλκιν, φοβάμαι ότι θα μου χαλάσει την εντύπωση που έχω από το πρωτότυπο. Πάντως τα ανίψια μου είχαν αυτήν του Κέδρου.


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Marinos said:


> Αυτή που έχω διαβάσει ήταν του Κέδρου, πάνε είκοσι-εικοσιπέντε χρόνια τώρα (πρέπει να πρόκειται για επανέκδοση, δεν ξέρω αν έχουν γίνει αλλαγές στη μετάφραση). Μ' άρεσε, ήμουν και πιτσιρίκος.
> Αμέσως μόλις το διάβασα άρχισαν να μεταφράζονται οι τρεις τόμοι του Άρχοντα των Δαχτυλιδιών, και θυμάμαι που περιμέναμε (οικογενειακώς) πώς και πώς τον επόμενο (ένας τον χρόνο; θα σας γελάσω).


 
Περίπου τα ίδια κι από δω. Το είχα πρωτοδιαβάσει σχετικά μεγάλος, εικοσάρης, αγγλιστί και πρωθύστερα μετά τον Άρχοντα, κι όταν βγήκε στα ελληνικά από τον Κέδρο τότε που λέει ο Μαρίνος το ξαναδιάβασα. Τότε δεν έκανα επαγγελματικά ούτε μεταφράσεις ούτε επιμέλειες - άρα δεν διάβαζα διεστραμμένα όπως τώρα, με τον αναγνώστη να προσπαθεί να φιμώσει τον ζηλιάρη (αχ, γιατί να μην το έχω μεταφράσει εγώ αυτό) μεταφραστή και τον επιμελητή-λαθοθήρα μέσα μου - οπότε μου έχει μείνει μόνο η εντύπωση του στρωτού αναγνώσματος. Κι επειδή εκείνη την εποχή είχα χωθεί στην άβυσσο της ψυχής του Ντικ (αν θυμάμαι καλά το διάβασα αμέσως μετά το Ubik και το Transmigration of Timothy Archer), μου φάνηκε σαν όαση, σαν τις αλκυονίδες μέσα στο καταχείμωνο.
Το έχω ακόμα, αλλά σε κούτα λόγω μετακόμισης :-(ναι, ακόμα δεν αξιώθηκα). Όταν με το καλό τις ανοίξω και το θυμηθώ, θα ρίξω μια ματιά.


----------



## CaptainPicard (Jan 12, 2011)

Έτσι για να σας ξυπνήσω περισσότερες αναμνήσεις, αλλά και για να δελεάσω όσους δεν έχουν διαβάσει το Χόμπιτ, δείτε αυτήν την όμορφη σελίδα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Πολύ περισσότερες αναμνήσεις! :)
Όλο το 1999 μού θύμισες, σε ημερολόγιο τοίχου είχα τα έργα του Άλαν Λι, δώρο από τον αδερφό μου που ήταν μετα-Τζόρντι τότε. Κι αυτό σε κούτα όμως.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 13, 2011)

Πςςςςςςς! Τι θυμήθηκες τώρα; 

Τα ημερολόγια της Μέσης Γης από το Waterstone's. Κράτα το. Δεν βγαίνουν πια νομίζω. 

Γυρίζεται το Χόμπιτ από τον Τζάκσον σε δύο συνέχειες λέει.


----------



## Isiliel (Jan 13, 2011)

Ως αναγνώστρια, (δεν είμαι μεταφράστρια) θα προτιμούσα αυτή του Μαστακούρη επειδή γνωρίζω πως αγαπά τον Τόλκιν και θα τον μετέφραζε με σεβασμό. 
Είχαμε την τιμή πριν χρόνια, να μας διαβάσει ζωντανά απόσπασμα από δική του μετάφραση του τρίτου βιβλίου του Άρχοντα των Δαχτυλιδιών, σε μια συνάντηση της λέσχης φίλων Τολκιν και μου άφησε τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις.


----------



## Earion (Jan 17, 2011)

Θυμάμαι σαν τώρα τη στιγμή και την εποχή. Ήταν Σεπτέμβριος του 1978 και ένας ξάδελφός μου που ήρθε από την Αγγλία για διακοπές μου δώρισε τον _Άρχοντα των δαχτυλιδιών_ στην παχιά, ενιαία χαρτόδετη έκδοση, λέγοντας: «Εσένα που σε ενδιαφέρει η ιστορία νομίζω ότι θα σου αρέσει τούτο εδώ. Μην κοιτάς που αρχίζει σαν το “Μικρό σπίτι στο λιβάδι”, στο τέλος καταλήγει σαν επικό μυθιστόρημα». Ξεκίνησα κι από την πρώτη σελίδα βυθίστηκα στον κόσμο της Μεσογής με όλο μου το είναι. Απορροφήθηκα είναι η σωστή λέξη, σαν τον ήρωα του Μπόρχες στο _Βιβλίο της Άμμου_. Λες κι ανακάλυπτα για πρώτη φορά την ηδονή της ανάγνωσης. Ο κόσμος γύρω μου ξεθώριασε. Ό,τι άλλο έπρεπε να κάνω σαν καθημερινή ρουτίνα, φαγητό, δουλειές, περπάτημα, ήταν χρόνος χαμένος από το διάβασμα. Ξάπλωνα στο κρεβάτι και οι ώρες περνούσαν. Τα μάτια μου έκλειναν απ’ τη νύστα, τα χέρια χαλάρωναν, ένιωθα το βιβλίο να μου πέφτει στο στήθος, κοιμόμουν και μες στον ύπνο έλεγα στον εαυτό μου «Ξύπνα! Πρέπει να διαβάσεις τη συνέχεια». Ακολούθησα την πορεία της Συντροφιάς του Δαχτυλιδιού, κρυβόμουν κι εγώ μαζί τους μη μας ανακαλύψουν οι μαύροι καβαλάρηδες, πήρα μέρος στις μάχες, ανέβηκα με τον Φρόντο στο ηφαίστειο και ρίξαμε μαζί στον κρατήρα το καταραμένο δαχτυλίδι. Μαγεύτηκα από τις γλώσσες των πλασμάτων του κόσμου του Τόλκιν κι από τις γραφές. Στη σελίδα τίτλου είχε δύο επιγραφές, μία στη γλώσσα των ξωτικών και μία στη γλώσσα των νάνων. Έστιψα το μυαλό μου και με τα πολλά το κατάφερα: τις αποκρυπτογράφησα χωρίς βοήθεια από πουθενά και φούσκωσα από περηφάνια. Ναι, ήμουν γεννημένος για να σπάζω κώδικες και να διαβάζω άγνωστες γλώσσες! Θα γινόμουν ο νέος Σαμπολιόν! Δυο τρεις μήνες μετά, στο κατάμεστο αμφιθέατρο Σαριπόλων της Νομικής, το ίδιο βιβλίο ανοιχτό πάνω στο έδρανο με κεραυνοβολεί. «Ποιος το διαβάζει αυτό;» Εκατοντάδες κεφάλια γυρνούν. «Εγώ». Τον έλεγαν Δημήτρη Ν. κι ήταν η αρχή μιας μεγάλης φιλίας. Είχαμε μάθει απ’ έξω και απαγγέλαμε τα τραγουδάκια, παραγγέλναμε από την Αγγλία ό,τι βιβλίο σχετικό βρίσκαμε, εγώ ζωγράφιζα κάθε μέρα συνεπαρμένος, ώστε να είναι έτοιμη η εικονογράφηση της ελληνικής μετάφρασης που ασφαλώς θα ολοκληρώναμε στο εγγύς μέλλον για να γνωρίσουμε στο ελληνικό κοινό τον Τόλκιν. Θαμπώναμε τα κορίτσια με τις διηγήσεις μας (πόσες φορές δεν έπιασε το κόλπο;), το παίζαμε κάτοχοι ενός ακριβού μυστικού, οι ονειροπαρμένοι, οι πέρα απ’ τον κόσμο τούτο. Κάποια φορά βρεθήκαμε στο Λονδίνο να ψάχνουμε σε άγνωστες γειτονιές ένα μπαρ, γιατί είχαμε μάθει ότι εκεί συνεδρίαζε η Tolkien Society. Ούτε τη Society βρήκαμε ούτε η λαχτάρα μας κορέστηκε. Ο Τόλκιν είχε πεθάνει από το 1973... Ο φίλος μου έγινε δικηγόρος. Εμένα μου έμεινε το ψευδώνυμο: Earion, στη γλώσσα των ξωτικών «ο θαλασσινός». Χρόνια μετά —πώς ήρθε η συζήτηση;— μιλούσα με τον ίδιο ξάδερφο για το βιβλίο που μου είχε χαρίσει. «Ξέρεις;», του θύμησα, «είχες εν μέρει δίκιο· το βιβλίο αρχίζει σαν το “Μικρό σπίτι στο λιβάδι”, και συνεχίζει σαν επικό μυθιστόρημα. Αλλά καταλήγει σαν τη Βίβλο».


----------



## sarant (Jan 17, 2011)

Για κάποιο λόγο δεν έχω διαβάσει Τόλκιν -ή μάλλον είχα αρχίσει το Χόμπιτ αλλά το σταμάτησα. Τώρα στα γεράματα, να το προσπαθήσω; Μήπως θα απογοητευτώ; Μήπως (κι αυτό είναι χειρότερο) θα γοητευτώ και μετά θα έχω τύψεις που ζούσα τόσες δεκαετίες αφώτιστος; Κι αν πω να το διαβάσω, αγγλικά ή ελληνικά; (Νομίζω πως υπάρχει στο σπίτι, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι αν στα γαλλικά ή τα αγγλικά, η γυναίκα μου το είχε πάρει).


----------



## Palavra (Jan 17, 2011)

Στα αγγλικά, ντέφινιτλι. Το διάβασα πρώτα στα ελληνικά και, ενώ είναι καλή η μετάφραση, στη μεταφορά χάνονται κάποια πράγματα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2011)

Σαράντ, έχω μια καλή κόπια (αγγλική, του Άρχοντα) να σου δώσω, αδιάβαστη, σχεδόν ανέγγιχτη. Πήγα προχτές να ανέβω στην Πάρνηθα και στη μία ώρα ανάβασης γύρισα πίσω. Καί κουράστηκα καί βαρέθηκα. Το ίδιο έπαθα και με τον Τόλκιν στα πενήντα μου, που έκανα μια φιλότιμη προσπάθεια. Κάποια πράματα πρέπει να τα κάνεις στην ώρα τους.


----------



## SBE (Jan 17, 2011)

Εγώ θυμάμαι έναν συμφοιτητή που το διάβαζε στην έκδοση του Κέδρου. Τον ρωτήσαμε την υπόθεση, μας είπε μέσες άκρες, αποφασίσαμε ότι ακουγόταν λίγο βλακεία και εγώ τουλάχιστον το ξέχασα τελείως μέχρι που ήρθα εδώ και ανακάλυψα ότι έχει πολλούς οπαδούς. Τελικά κάποιος μου είπε δες τις ταινίες, είναι πολύ πιστή μεταφορά, οπότε κάθισα να δω την πρώτη και με πήρε ο ύπνος. Αποφάσισα ότι μάλλον δεν είναι για μένα. 

ΥΓ Ούτε την άλλη Βίβλο των marketing-victims έχω διαβάσει, το Χάρυ Πότερ. Επιχείρησα να δω τις ταινίες στην τηλεόραση αλλά βλέποντάς τες σκεφτόμουν ότι εγώ γύρω στα 10-12 έβλεπα και διάβαζα πιο ευφυή πράγματα (ίσως γιατί δεν είχαμε ιντερνέτ, ούτε είχαμε στη συλλογική μνήμη μας τον Τόλκιν).


----------



## sarant (Jan 17, 2011)

Εδώ θα τα χαλάσουμε, ο Χάρι Πότερ μ' άρεσε :)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 17, 2011)

SBE, συμφωνώ με τον sarant. Οι ταινίες του Χαρι Πότερ, δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τα βιβλία, που μάλιστα στα αγγλικά είναι πολύ καλύτερα (στα ελληνικά έχουν σφαχτεί κάποια πράγματα, υποψιάζομαι ωστόσο εξαιτίας της πίεσης χρόνου να εκδοθεί το βιβλίο, που δεν άφησε περιθώρια λεξιπλασίας και εκτενούς έρευνας).


----------



## crystal (Jan 17, 2011)

Κι εμένα μ' άρεσε ο Χάρι Πότερ (πρέπει να έχει παίξει πολύ DnD η Ρόουλινγκ ;)). Οι ταινίες δεν μου άρεσαν καθόλου, όπως με απογοήτευσαν κι οι ταινίες του Άρχοντα. Βέβαια τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, η μόνη μεταφορά βιβλίου στη μεγάλη οθόνη που είδα και με ικανοποίησε (κι όχι απλώς με ικανοποίησε - με άφησε έκπληκτη) ήταν η Ρεμπέκα του Χίτσκοκ.
Ωραίο νήμα θα ήταν αυτό!


----------



## SBE (Jan 18, 2011)

Νήμα περι ποιάς κινηματογραφικής μεταφοράς μας άρεσε; 
Δύσκολο πράγμα, πάντως θυμάμαι ότι μια φορά έιχα διαπιστώσει ότι είχαν μεταφέρει τους διαλόγους του βιβλίου αυτούσιους. Δε θυμάμαι ποιά ήταν ούτε ποιό βιβλίο. 
Ένας φίλος έλεγε ότι το Σολάρις του Ταρκόφκι είναι καλύτερο από το βιβλίο, αλλά επειδή είδα την ταινια πολλά χρόνια μετά την ανάγνωση του βιβλίου δε θυμάμαι.
Και φυσικά μερικα μυθιστορήματα/ διηγήματα έιναι γραμμένα για να γίνουν ταινίες. Δεν εννοώ επίτηδες γραμμένα έτσι, όπως γίνεται πλέον με τα περισσότερα αγγλόφωνα που κυκλοφορούν, εννοώ είναι κλασσικά τρίπρακτα με λίγα πρόσωπα και δυνατούς διαλόγους που δουλέυουν.


----------



## sarant (Jan 18, 2011)

Πολλούς ατόφιους διαλόγους του βιβλίου του Χάμετ έχει το Γεράκι της Μάλτας του Χιούστον


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2011)

Απ' όλα έχει η Γουίκη, για να θυμηθούμε.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 18, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Στα αγγλικά, ντέφινιτλι. Το διάβασα πρώτα στα ελληνικά και, ενώ είναι καλή η μετάφραση, στη μεταφορά χάνονται κάποια πράγματα.


+1 από εμένα.

Έχει πολλές επιρροές από κελτική μυθολογία και γλώσσα και από αγγλόφωνη παράδοση γενικώς, και στα αγγλικά αυτό αναδεικνύεται σίγουρα καλύτερα, δίνει καλύτερη αίσθηση.


----------



## CaptainPicard (Jan 19, 2011)

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ AoratiMelani. Στα αγγλικά είναι σίγουρα καλύτερο. Και για παραμύθι, έχει εξαιρετικό βάθος δεν νομίζετε; Προσωπικά νιώθω ότι διαβάζοντάς το μπορώ να μάθω περισσότερα για την αγγλική κουλτούρα κι όχι μόνο...


----------



## Isiliel (Jan 19, 2011)

sarant said:


> Κι αν πω να το διαβάσω, αγγλικά ή ελληνικά;


Δεν είναι "εξ' ορισμού" καλύτερα, να διαβάζει κανείς ένα κείμενο στη γλώσσα που γράφτηκε, (εάν φυσικά έχει τη δυνατότητα); 
Ελπίζω να μην νιώσετε ότι υποτιμώ τη δουλειά σας, νιώθω όμως πως δεν μπορεί ποτέ ν' αποδοθεί απόλυτα η αίσθηση που αποκομίζει ο αναγνώστης, διαβάζοντας τις σκέψεις του συγγραφέα στη γλώσσα που έγιναν. (Ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για ποίηση)

Για το έργο του Τόλκιν, θα πρότεινα την προσέγγιση που λειτούργησε σε μένα, δηλαδή την ανάγνωση του Σιλμαρίλλιον, πριν από οτιδήποτε άλλο. 
Αυτό όμως που πιστεύω ότι θα μπορούσε να προσελκύσει όσους ασχολούνται με τις γλώσσες και τη γλωσσολογία στο έργο του Τόλκιν, είναι η δημιουργία των δικών του γλωσσών, που είναι άλλωστε η αιτία της γέννησης της Μέσης Γης.






Tο δικό μου όνομα στην υψηλή γλώσσα των ξωτικών σημαίνει "κόρη του Φεγγαριού". Isil, είναι το φεγγάρι.


----------



## Earion (Jan 20, 2011)

Elen síla lumenn' omentielvo, Isilien.

(Ένα αστέρι φωτίζει τη στιγμή του συναπαντήματός μας). Παραδοσιακός χαιρετισμός στην αρχαία γλώσσα των ξωτικών.

Για όσους έχουν την περιέργεια, υπάρχει σύντομος οδηγός "Αγγλο-ξωτικών διαλόγων"! Και, όπως υποπτεύεστε, υπερπληθώρα γλωσσολογικών μελετών με όλη την απαιτούμενη σοβαρότητα και κατανάλωση φαιών κυττάρων.


----------



## Isiliel (Jan 20, 2011)

Le hannon Enarion, mae govannen! (Thank you Enarion, well met). 

Θυμήθηκα χθες πως το Χόμπιτ το διάβασα πρώτη φορά στα Ελληνικά, με την 10χρονη τότε κόρη μου. Κάθε βράδυ πριν κοιμηθεί, ξαπλώναμε μαζί στο κρεβάτι της και της διάβαζα μερικές σελίδες. Περίμενα ότι σύντομα θα βαρεθεί και θα ζητήσει να αλλάξουμε βιβλίο, όμως το ενδιαφέρον της παρέμεινε αμείωτο μέχρι την τελευταία σελίδα.

Κυρίως γοητεύτηκε με τα ποιηματάκια και τους γρίφους του Γκόλουμ, το σημαντικότερο όμως είναι πως μέσω αυτής της διαδικασίας, δημιουργήσαμε μια πολύ τρυφερή ανάμνηση και για τις δυο μας.

Το τραγούδι των νάνων, στο σπίτι του Μπίλμπο Μπάγκινς:

Ποτήρια κομμάτια, τα πιάτα ραγίστε!
Στραβώστε μαχαίρια, πιρούνια λυγίστε!
Με τέτοια τους Μπάγκινς τους κάνεις τρελούς!
Τσακίστε μπουκάλια, φωτιά στους φελλούς!

Σκίστε πετσέτες, στο λίπος πατήστε!
Το κελάρι με γάλα παχύ πλημμυρίστε! 
Τα κόκαλα αφήστε κειδά στο χαλάκι!
Τις πόρτες ραντίστε ωραίο κρασάκι!

Στη χύτρα αδειάστε τα γυαλικά
και με γουδοχέρι λιανίστε τα γλυκά·
Κι αν κάτι στο τέλος γερό απομείνει
Πατήστε το κάτω κομμάτια να γίνει!

Το πίστεψε ο Μπίλμπο, το χρώμα του χάνει!
Προσέξτε τα πιάτα! Σιγά το τηγάνι!

Χόμπιτ εκδ. Κεδρος 2001
Μτφ. Α. Γαβριηλίδη - Χ. Δεληγιάννη
ISBN: 960-04-0308-2


----------



## Irini (Jan 20, 2011)

Και το πρωτότυπο αυτής της εκπληκτικής μετάφρασης:

"Chip the glasses and crack the plates!
Blunt the knives and bend the forks!
That's what Bilbo Baggins hates -
Smash the bottles and burn the corks!

Cut the cloth and tread on the fat!
Pour the milk on the pantry floor!
Leave the bones on the bedroom mat!
Splash the wine on every door!

Dump the crocks in a boiling bowl;
Pound them up with a thumping pole;
And when you've finished, if any are whole,
Send them down the hall to roll!

That's what Bilbo Baggins hates!
So carefully! carefully with the plates!"


----------



## kinkajoujou (Mar 8, 2011)

Καλημέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα, αυτό είναι το πρώτο μου ποστ.

Τη μετάφραση του Χόμπιτ τη θεωρώ ίσως την καλύτερη που έχω διαβάσει ποτέ. Δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι εκδόσεις ή το όνομα του μεταφραστή, θυμάμαι όμως το λευκό εξώφυλλο και το σημείωμα του μεταφραστή που εξηγούσε με ποιο σκεπτικό απέδωσε ορισμένα ονόματα (Θόριν Δρύασπις για το Thorin Oakenshield, Νοσφιστής για το Smaug κ.ά.). Ήταν μια πραγματικά καλή δουλειά, σκεφτόμουν μάλιστα να το γράψω στο thread για τις καλές μεταφράσεις, αλλά είδα ότι υπήρχε ήδη :)

Αργότερα διάβασα και μία μετάφραση του Άρχοντα και ήταν άθλια. 

Είναι ιδέα μου, ή το εξώφυλλο της έκδοσης του Χόμπιτ από τον Κέδρο δείχνει σκηνή από τον Άρχοντα;


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 8, 2011)

Καλώς όρισες! 

Εκδόσεις Κέδρος ήταν, αλλά δυστυχώς κι εγώ δεν το έχω κοντά μου για να σας πω και τον μεταφραστή ή μεταφράστρια.


----------



## Earion (Jul 4, 2013)

Το TLS έχει κάμποσο καιρό που ανασύρει διάφορους θησαυρούς από το αρχείο του (που μετράει πάνω από έναν αιώνα ζωής) και τους παρουσιάζει με συντομία. Προχτές (Παρασκευή 28.6.2013) έβαλε την παρουσίαση για το _Χόμπιτ _που έγραψε ο στενός φίλος του Τόλκιν ο Σι Ες Λούις (ο συγγραφέας της _Νάρνιας_). Για τους απανταχού χομπιτομανείς:

*A world for children*

The publishers claim that “The Hobbit,” though very unlike “Alice,” resembles it in being the work of a professor at play. A more important truth is that both belong to a very small class of books which have nothing in common save that each admits us to a world of its own --a world that seems to have been going on before we stumbled into it but which, once found by the right reader, becomes indispensable for him. Its place is with “Alice,” “Flatland,” “Phantastes,” “The Wind in the Willows.”

To define the world of “The Hobbit” is, of course, impossible, because it is new. You cannot anticipate it before you go there, as you cannot forget it once you have gone. The author's admirable illustrations and maps of Mirkwood and Goblingate and Esgaroth give one an inkling --and so do the names of dwarf and dragon that catch our eyes as we first ruffle the pages. But there are dwarfs and dwarfs, and no common recipe for children’s stories will give you creatures so rooted in their own soil and history as those of Professor Tolkien --who obviously knows much more about them than he needs for this tale. Still less will the common recipe prepare us for the curious shift from the matter-of-fact beginnings of his story (“hobbits are small people, smaller than dwarfs --and they have no beards-- but very much larger than Lilliputians”) to the saga-like tone of the later chapters (“It is in my mind to ask what share of their inheritance you would have paid had you found the hoard unguarded”). You must read for yourself to find out how inevitable the change is and how it keeps pace with the hero’s journey. Though all is marvellous, nothing is arbitrary: all the inhabitants of Wilderland seem to have the same unquestionable right to their existence as those of our own world, though the fortunate child who meets them will have no notion --and his unlearned elders not much more-- of the deep sources in our blood and tradition from which they spring.

For it must be understood that this is a children’s book only in the sense that the first of many readings can be undertaken in the nursery. “Alice” is read gravely by children and with laughter by grown-ups; “The Hobbit,” on the other hand, will be funniest to its youngest readers, and only years later, at a tenth or twentieth reading, will they begin to realize what deft scholarship and profound reflection have gone to make everything in it so ripe, so friendly, and in its own way so true. Prediction is dangerous: but “The Hobbit” may well prove a classic.

TLS October 2, 1937


----------



## Marinos (Jul 4, 2013)

kinkajoujou said:


> Καλημέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα, αυτό είναι το πρώτο μου ποστ.
> 
> Τη μετάφραση του Χόμπιτ τη θεωρώ ίσως την καλύτερη που έχω διαβάσει ποτέ. Δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι εκδόσεις ή το όνομα του μεταφραστή, θυμάμαι όμως το λευκό εξώφυλλο και το σημείωμα του μεταφραστή που εξηγούσε με ποιο σκεπτικό απέδωσε ορισμένα ονόματα (Θόριν Δρύασπις για το Thorin Oakenshield, Νοσφιστής για το Smaug κ.ά.). Ήταν μια πραγματικά καλή δουλειά, σκεφτόμουν μάλιστα να το γράψω στο thread για τις καλές μεταφράσεις, αλλά είδα ότι υπήρχε ήδη :)


Η παλιά μετάφραση του Χόμπιτ (Κέδρος, 1978) είναι των Α. Γαβριηλίδη - Χ. Δεληγιάννη.


----------



## Earion (Dec 5, 2013)

Ετοιμάζεται και ταινία με τη ζωή του Τόλκιν

*JRR Tolkien biopic to show real world struggles behind Middle Earth*
Fox Searchlight joins the race to tell the life story of the author behind _The Hobbit_ and the _Lord of the Rings_

Πηγή: The Guardian, Nov. 22, 2013.


----------



## Earion (Apr 1, 2014)

*New legends*

J. R. R. Tolkien has had a prolific posthumous career and an especially productive twenty-first century. Hollywood canonization (with a little help from Peter Jackson) has been followed by three recent Tolkien publications: _The Children of Húrin_ (2007), _The Legend of Sigurd and Gudrún_ (2009) and _The Fall of Arthur_ (2013), all edited by Tolkien’s youngest son Christopher (now in his late eighties). News that Tolkien’s translation of _Beowulf_ is to be published for the first time later this spring has aroused great interest from Tolkien academics and enthusiasts. The translation, completed in 1926, had been known about for many years, but the decision to release it was only taken recently. The author himself “seems never to have considered its publication”, commented Christopher Tolkien.

How, then, might the ghost of Tolkien Senior greet the decision? One clue as to his opinion of posthumous publication can be found in a piece he wrote for the _TLS_ in 1923. The review was of _Hali_ _Meidenhad: An alliterative prose homily of the thirteenth century_ in an edition by the founder of the Early English text Society, F. J. Furnival (1825-1910).

The thirty-one-year-old Tolkien found it “much to be regretted that before his death Dr. Furnival did not, apparently, complete his work, which is here published without alteration as he left it”. Tolkien’s main gripe was with a lack of editorial interference: “It may be doubted whether, even though it has been done out of great respect for a great name, the best service has been rendered to that name, or to English scholarship, by publishing work that might have been revise and supplemented”.

Since Tolkien’s death forty years ago, Christopher Tolkien has established an excellent reputation as an editor of his father’s works, and, whatever the state of the original translation, we can expect the best service. The edition will incorporate a previously unpublished story, “Sellic Spell”, and the series of lectures Tolkien gave about _Beowulf_ at Oxford University in the 1930s, including “Beowulf: The monster and the critics”, an influential piece of criticism that helped to rescue the poem’s reputation as a valuable literary work in its own right rather than an ill-fitting mishmash of legends useful largely as a historical document.

Reviewing R. W. Chamber’s study of the poem in the _TLS_ in 1922, Professor Bruce Dickins had found it necessary to begin with an apology: “_Beowulf_, with all its shortcomings in fable, structure and characterization …”. This kind of caveat was de rigeur. Dickins approved of Chambers’s (largely historical) treatment but admitted that “in a field so thoroughly worked there is not perhaps much room for originality”. He hadn’t reckoned with the intervention of J. R. R. Tolkien.

_Beowulf: A translation and commentary, together with “Sellic Spell”_ will be available from Harper Collins for £20 from May 22. It will be reviewed in a forthcoming edition of the _TLS_.

_TLS_ March 28, 2014, p. 32


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 1, 2014)

Τι καλά! Ευχαριστούμε Εαρίωνα!


----------



## daeman (Apr 23, 2014)

Οπτικοποίηση, στο αδελφό νήμα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2014)

CaptainPicard said:


> Έτσι για να σας ξυπνήσω περισσότερες αναμνήσεις, αλλά και για να δελεάσω όσους δεν έχουν διαβάσει το Χόμπιτ, δείτε αυτήν την όμορφη σελίδα.



*The Middle Earth Illustrators J.R.R. Tolkien Loved—and the Ones He Abhorred

*While Peter Jackson's _Lord of the Rings_ trilogy, and now _The Hobbit_ movie may be how many modern folks see Middle Earth, it's important to remember that the first person to illustrate J.R.R. Tolkien's world was Tolkien himself. Tolkien had a very clear sense of how Middle Earth should and should not look, and while he had doubts about his own abilities as an illustrator, he also had very strong opinions about other artists who tried to draw his world and his characters. Here are some of the illustrators whose works found favor with Tolkien—and a few who attracted his artistic ire.
[...] io9.com/5968792/the-middle-earth-illustrators-jrr-tolkien-lovedand-the-ones-he-abhorred






"Rivendell looking West" by J.R.R. Tolkien

*
Pictures by J.R.R. Tolkien*


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2016)

...
Για να έχει παρέα αυτό εδώ και εκεί:



daeman said:


> ...
> Grey as a mouse,
> Big as a house,
> Nose like a snake,
> ...



Σαν ποντίκι σταχτερός
και σαν σπίτι 'μαι ψηλός.
Μύτη σαν το φίδι έχω,
η γη τρέμει όταν τρέχω
και στη χλόη σαν πατώ.
Δέντρα σπάζουν σαν περνώ.
Έχω κέρατα στο στόμα,
του Νοτιά πατώ το χώμα,
ανεμίζοντας τ' αυτιά.
Χρόνια αμέτρητα πολλά
περπατώ μα δεν ξαπλώνω
και στο χώμα πέφτω μόνο
σαν τον θάνατο θα βρω.
Ο Ολίφαντας εγώ,
είμ' απ' όλους πιο ψηλός
γέρος, θεόρατος, τρανός.
Αν ποτέ με συναντήσεις,
δύσκολα θα λησμονήσεις.
Αν ποτέ σου δε με δεις,
παραμύθι θα με πεις·
μα είμαι Ολίφαντας εγώ,
ποτέ ψέμα δε θα πω.

Ο Άρχοντας των Δαχτυλιδιών, Βιβλίο Δεύτερο: Οι δύο πύργοι, Μέρος IV, Κεφάλαιο ΙΙΙ: Η Μαύρη Πύλη κλείνει
μτφ. Ευγενία Χατζηθανάση-Κόλλια, Εκδ. Κέδρος, 1987


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 22, 2016)

daeman said:


> *The Middle Earth Illustrators J.R.R. Tolkien Loved—and the Ones He Abhorred*
> 
> While Peter Jackson's _Lord of the Rings_ trilogy, and now _The Hobbit_ movie may be how many modern folks see Middle Earth [...] Tolkien had a very clear sense of how Middle Earth should and should not look, and while he had doubts about his own abilities as an illustrator, he also had very strong opinions about other artists who tried to draw his world and his characters.



Ενδιαφέρον άρθρο, και εντελώς απρόσμενη μία από τις εικονογράφους που αναφέρθηκαν. Όσον αφορά τις ταινίες, πολύς κόσμος έχει αναρωτηθεί πώς θα φαίνονταν στον Τόλκιν, αλλά τα θέματα που απ' όσο γνωρίζω συζητήθηκαν περισσότερο ήταν η πλοκή και ο διάλογος, και το πώς οι σεναριογράφοι χειρίστηκαν το υλικό που είχαν στα χέρια τους. Το εικαστικό μέρος μάλλον ικανοποίησε περισσότερο τους λάτρεις των βιβλίων, αν και κάποια στοιχεία (όπως οι Εντ) προκάλεσαν και αντιδράσεις. Έτσι εξεπλάγην κάπως όταν διάβασα, πριν από λίγον καιρό, την άποψη κάποιου ότι κακώς οι ταινίες γυρίστηκαν στη Νέα Ζηλανδία. Ενώ τα δάση και τα τοπία τού Τόλκιν αποπνέουν μιαν ατμόσφαιρα αρχαιότητας και γήρατος, όπως εκείνα της πατρίδας του, τα αντίστοιχα μέρη που αποτυπώθηκαν στις ταινίες σφύζουν από ζωντάνια και νεανικό σφρίγος. Ίσως να είχε δίκιο. Αν και κάποιες από τις τοποθεσίες που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν ήταν πραγματικά θεαματικές (όπως τα υπέροχα βουνά τους) ή ιδιαίτερα ατμοσφαιρικές, και βοήθησε την παραγωγή η δυνατότητα να γυριστούν όλες οι σκηνές σε ποικιλία τοπίων που δεν βρίσκονταν σε διαφορετικές χώρες ή σε πολύ μεγάλη απόσταση μεταξύ τους, μπορώ να φανταστώ πως ο Τόλκιν ίσως να μην ήταν και τόσο ικανοποιημένος με την εμφάνιση όλων των περιοχών τής Μέσης Γης που φαντάστηκε.

Από την άλλη, βέβαια, πόσο συχνά συμβαίνει αυτό;


----------



## SBE (Jun 22, 2016)

Ο Τόλκιν (όπως και όλοι οι συγγραφείς) θα κοίταζε το λογαριασμό του στην τράπεζα και θα έδινε συγχαρητήρια στον εαυτό του για την εξαιρετική αγοραπωλησία. Όλα τα άλλα θα ήταν γαρνιτούρες για να μην απογοητεύσει το κοινό του. "Δεν ξεπουλήθηκα αγαπητοί θαυμαστές, με κορόιδεψαν οι κακοί! Αλλά με αντάμειψαν κιόλας". 
Αυτά αν ζούσε σήμερα, που το 90% της λογοτεχνικής παραγωγής γράφεται με σκοπό να γυριστεί ταινία ή σήριαλ.


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## SBE (Apr 17, 2022)

A, δηλαδή Προυστ και Τόλκιν το ίδιο συνδικάτο.


----------

